# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Pompa Boyu

## h_andria

mohon maf kalo salah kamar..
Ada yg punya info tetang Pompa celup merek BOYU.. buatan cina
kemarin saya beli di Savera Kartini dgn spek yg 10000 ltr/hr... konsumsi 120 watt
tapi cari spek yg lebih tinggi stock nya kosong..
adakah rekan2 yg punya info ttg pompa ini..

salam

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

